# Reading > Forum Book Club >  The Worst Reads of 2005

## Scheherazade

Which book(s) has been your least favorite in 2005 and why? Please share your thoughts and comments on the books the Book Club read last year here.

*You can vote for more than one book!* 




Book Club Procedures

----------


## papayahed

Orlando, Orlando, Orlando!!!!

----------


## Scheherazade

I never thought I would say this but I actually but after giving it some time, I think I didn't find _Orlando_ too bad as an experience. It is not one of the books I would quickly recommend; it is not one of the books I would like to re-read but it was a good reading experience and I am glad I read it.

I voted for _Hyperion_ even though I enjoyed reading it. I simply cannot remember what it was all about! Sure, I can summarize in a few sentence but after reading 1000+ pages, one does want to remember more. Also, it was too much of an adventure book for my liking and not much else for 'food for thought' later on.

----------


## Taliesin

We liked Hyperion and found plenty of food for thought, though. 
We have actually trouble understanding how Scher didn't find food for thought, perhaps she didn't look under the stones for lovely little protein-rich worms or didn't know which mushrooms are edible and which not - it is trickier to find food (for thought) in a foreign terrain so perhaps that is the case. 

As for foreign terrains for us, we name "Love in the Time of Cholera" It should take advice from the quote: "More matter, less art!". We managed to hack us through the first chapter, but we don't want to read it again. It was glittery and sparkly with love, but we found no evidence of decent plot nor could we find much to think about. Foreign terrain, we are afraid.

----------


## Jay

Books I haven't read or finished count?  :Tongue:

----------


## Eva Marina

I have to agree with Taliesin here. *Love in the Time of Cholera* just seemed to be lacking enough of a plot to keep my interest peaked. Every now and then, I would look at the book, sitting ominously on my shelf, and think that I would read some more of it later, y'know, after I'd finished reading a more interesting (in my opinion) chapter of 1984 or something assigned for school. Therefore, I extended the due date for two weeks (as it was a library book), intended on reading it, and returned it later, the bookmark official removed from the spot where I had left off three weeks prior, untouched until then.

----------


## imaditzyreader

Man, I only read two of the, "Brave New World" and "Lord of the Flies". I adored "Brave New World" (as in one of my favorite books), and, even though "lord of the flies" wasn't as great, it was still passable. 
(I think I shall simply not vote  :Smile: )

----------


## Pensive

> Man, I only read two of the, "Brave New World" and "Lord of the Flies". I adored "Brave New World" (as in one of my favorite books), and, even though "lord of the flies" wasn't as great, it was still passable. 
> (I think I shall simply not vote )


Really, you did not like Lord Of The Flies? When I completed it, I thought that one can't help to admire that novel.

----------


## Shea

I will agree with Tal and Eva, did not like the Cholera book, but for different reasons. I'm a bit of a prude and couldn't get myself to read past those more graphic scenes. I didn't finish it, not out of laziness, but out of disgust.

----------


## WaxDoll

I gonna have to agree with imaditzyreader. I looked through that list and I've only read two of those books, too  :Frown:  Lord of the Flies and Northanger Abbey. Sad thing is that I read Northanger Abbey in mid-January, so like 3 months ago, and I just barely remember the gist of it. Everything else has been lost in the murky corners of my mind. I remember I liked it, though. Lord of the Flies, it was alright. I was surprised how many people liked it on the other thread. Maybe it has to do with how you read it, which for me was in the course of a school-day, hidden behind a tall stack of binders, only half paying attention  :Biggrin:

----------


## anne1987

i couldnt even complete 'love in....', i found it so boring...

----------


## sunsetsweetie12

The only book I've read on the list is "Rebecca" and I really liked it...

----------

